# Mathematik Frage



## billgatesm (15. September 2005)

Hallo
Ich weis dass dies kein Mathematik Forum ist. Aber ich wusste nicht wo ich diese Frage sonst Reinschreiben soll. Außerdem glaube ich, dass Ihr Einbisschen (viel) mehr Ahnung von Mathematik habt als ich und mir deswegen helfen könnt. Folgende Aufgabe: (bitte nicht lachen)

*Ich bin 27 Jahre älter als meine Tochter. Wenn man die Ziffern meines Alters vertauscht, erhält man ihr Alter. Wie alt ist meine Tochter und wie alt bin ich?*

? Ich bin so weit gekommen: x = Tochter und x+27 = Mutter 
Aber wie geht das mit den Ziffern vertauschen? Also bitte nicht lachen mir fällt das irgendwie nicht ein oder ich hatte so etwas noch nie. Bitte um Hilfe. Wenn Ihr es wisst dann schreibt bitte die Formel. Also mit x+27 usw.

Danke


----------



## Tobias Menzel (15. September 2005)

Hi,

ich weiß nicht, wie man die Ziffern einer zweistelligen Zahl mathematisch umkehrt, programmtechnisch geht es allerdings z.B. so:
	
	
	



```
int ich = 32;
int umkehr = Math.floor(ich / 10) + (ich - (Math.floor(ich / 10) * 10)) * 10;
```

Mit diesem Wert lässt sich dann ein Gleichungssystem bilden.

Gruß

P.S.: eine mathematische Lösung würde mich allerdings auch interessieren.
.


----------



## hpvw (15. September 2005)

Wenn ich keine Bedingung in Deiner Beschreibung übersehen habe, gibt es sieben Möglichkeiten:
	
	
	



```
a: Alter der Tochter
b: Alter der Mutter
c: 1. Stelle des Alters der Mutter
d: 2. Stelle des Alters der Mutter

(1) b = a + 27
(2) b = 10 c + d
(3) a = 10 d + c

Wertebereiche:

0 <= c < 10
0 <= d < 10
a, b, c, d Element N

Umformen:

(2(1)) => (4.1) a + 27 = 10 c + d

=> (4.2) a = 10 c + d - 27

((4.2) = (3)) => (5.1) 10 c + d - 27 = 10 d + c

=> (5.2) c = d + 3

=> 0 <= d < 7

   3 <= c < 10

Möglichkeiten:

d = 0; c = 3
a = 03; b = 30
Probe: 3 + 27 = 30; Ok

d = 1; c = 4
a = 14; b = 41
Probe: 14 + 27 = 41 Ok

d = 2; c = 5
a = 25; b = 52
Probe: 25 + 27 = 52 Ok

d = 3; c = 6
a = 36; b = 63
Probe: 36 + 27 = 63 Ok

d = 4; c = 7
a = 47; b = 74
Probe: 47 + 27 = 74 Ok

d = 5; c = 8
a = 58; b = 85
Probe: 58 + 27 = 85 Ok

d = 6; c = 9
a = 69; b = 96
Probe: 69 + 27 = 96 Ok
```
Wie Du siehst, habe ich eine zweistellige Dezimalzahl einfach in ihre beiden Ziffern zerlegt, um diese zu vertauschen.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## billgatesm (15. September 2005)

Danke an euch zwei. Hm, Also könnte die Mutter 30, 41, 52, 63, 74, 85 oder 96 sein. Denn z.B. 30-27=3 30vertaucht=03=3
z.B. 41-27=14 41vertauscht=14

So, schön das bei der Aufgabe die Mutter als Zeichentrickfigur abgebildet ist. Die hat noch blonde Haare. Das heißt also 96, 85, 74, 63 und 52 fallen weg. Falls die sich nicht die Haare gefärbt hat.  Bleiben also nur noch 30 und 41 ünbrig. Aber die Frau hat schon Falten. Also wird sie wohl 41 sein. Ich schreibe dann einfach:

x = Tochter = 14
x+27 = Mutter = 41
Probe: 14 + 27 = 41 OK

Die anderen Lösungen von 3 bis 96 schreibe ich aber auch. Somit habe ich auf jeden Fall recht. Danke nochmal für eure Hilfe.


----------

